# Gatineau tournament



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Where is this ????*

Is this the school with the stairs on the outside .. blvd la brosse ??? address please...


----------



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes Ted this the one
Here's the adress
École polyvalente Nicolas-Gatineau high school
360, boul. de la Vérendrye , Gatineau
you can exit at Labrosse BLVD from highway 50
if you come from the Ottawa area you have to turn right at the exit


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*WE`re in*

Breakfast Rockin Johnnys westgate mall 8:30 who`s in??? Sean, Cheryl you out there???


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

You said the magic word Teddles, FOOD!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att dan????*

is there a la verendrye exit off the 50 as well and is it a shorter way to go thanks


----------



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Ted ,
exit at Labrosse BLVD and turn right you'll have around 1.5km for the school
i really think it is shorter


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hi*

Charles here

I live in that area and exiting at laverandry is actualy shorter because the 50 takes you around the city. The 50 might be less confusing  Googlemap the address you will see.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Remmeber clocks ahead*

REMEMBER to set clocks ahead one hour sat evening or you`ll be LATE...:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

ttt


----------

